# Ports via Router aktivieren!



## Nohh (10. September 2007)

Hallo liebe User/Userinnen des Tutorials-Board,

Ich möchte mich mit diesem Thread an alle Leute richten, die mir egendwie helfen können, ich versuche seit Monaten und wenn ich sage "seit Monaten", meine ich auch seit Monaten, einige Ports bei meinem Router bzw. Router Firewall freizuschalten bzw. zu öffnen. Schon wegen dem Allgemeinen zu wissen wie mein Router funktioniert!

Kurz etwas zu meinem Router:
Provider: Versatel
Router Name: Spharion JDR454 WB

-----
Nun, habe ich ein kleines "View" erstellt, dass ihr sehen könnt, wie mein Router aussieht. Ich habe euch alles in einer kleinen HTML-Datei dargestellt, sodass ihr euch rein denken könnt wie mein Router aussieht, was ich falsch mache und wie mir zu helfen ist 

Falls jemand den selben Router hat und/oder anderes sagen kann, der sich gut auskennt in Sachen "Router", wäre es nett mir zu helfen 

P.S. Achtet nicht auf Rechtschreibfehler den die folgende Seite habe ich im schnellen erstellt  Lesbar ist sie aber allemal 

HIER NUN DAS ROUTER-VIEW

Vielen Dank
Gruß Nohh


----------



## Nohh (10. September 2007)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen? Ich bin echt am Verzweifeln ...


Euer
Kalle (in Not)


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. September 2007)

Ein bischen mehr Geduld würde aber auch nicht schaden....

Also mit dem Sphairon Gerät hast du schonmal einen recht schlechten Start. Ich kenne keinen Sphairon User der wirklich zufrieden ist mit diesen Geräten (und ich muss als Alice selbst mit so einem Teil leben...). 

Zu deinem Problem hab ich in einem anderem Forum mit 10 sekunden Google etwas gefunden



> a) Unter „Firewall Dienste“ überprüfen, ob für den betreffenden Port bereits ein Dienst
> definiert ist, falls nein kann dieser hier hinzugefügt werden.
> b) Unter „Firewall Regel“ einen neue Regel (Ankommende Regel) für den
> entsprechenden Dienst hinzufügen. Dabei den PC aus der Liste
> ...



Die IP Adresse erfährt man aber auch in dem man einfach bei der Lanverbindung nen rechtsklick macht, auf "Status" und dann auf "Netzwerkunterstützung".


----------



## Nohh (10. September 2007)

Hi,
soweit war ich schon^^^^ allerdings bringt das nichts

MEIN VIEW <<< hier hab ich schonma hingeschrieben, was ich alles probiert habe.

Gruß
Nohh


----------

